
Nuclear Waste Dumpsters in Massachusettes Are Costing Taxpayers a Fortune - mimixco
http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/01/31/these-dumpsters-old-nuclear-waste-are-costing-you-billions/lw7aIpcWOhmn3ThjeqEnVP/story.html
======
AngryData
Lack of reprocessing plants, lack of real storage facilities, these are
political failures that have more to due with our government being a shit
storm more than anything. Most every problem with nuclear power and nuclear
waste has a known solution, but nobody is willing to fund it, nobody is
willing to host the facilities, no politician even wants to say the word
nuclear.

------
sandworm101
There are so many layers this article has missed. That "waste" is also viewed
by some as a resource, a repository of potential material for weapons. So it
cannot be put somewhere out of reach. There has also been progress in deep-
drill disposal options. It could be placed a few miles down from where it is
now, in bedrock that will one day melt back into the earth. Drill a really
deep hole (many miles) cement it over and forget about it. But that means we
wouldnt be able to get at it later.

~~~
dj_gitmo
I think they're pretty clear in the article that the problem is that there is
no centralized place to ship the waste. Having it sit out in the open where it
needs constant security, next to a plant that close decades ago, is the sign
of a political failure.

They keep trying to put it in Nevada, but Nevadans aren't having it. They
don't trust the federal government after being lied to about the dangers of
the open-air atomic bomb testing that they carried out in the 1940s and 50s.

I understand storage and bomb testing are not equivalent, but I don't blame
Nevadans for being skeptical. The government should look someplace else at
this point.

~~~
kuhhk
> I think they're pretty clear in the article that the problem is that there
> is no centralized place to ship the waste.

We've been trying to solve this problem for years, but they're being contested
and underfunded.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waste_Isolation_Pilot_Plant](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waste_Isolation_Pilot_Plant)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yucca_Mountain_nuclear_waste_r...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yucca_Mountain_nuclear_waste_repository)

~~~
Pharmakon
Senators are moral imbeciles, and so it goes. Without a strong move in the
senate to make this happen and damn the backlash, America is stuck with the
rolling disaster that is their NRC, and decentralized ad hoc storage of spent
fuel. It’s crazy, but it part of a long list of crazy and self destructive
things that form the American status quo with “Senators are moral imbeciles”
throbbing at their core.

------
anticensor
Massachussetts is misspelt in the title.

~~~
nkurz
Are you sure? I think it's right...

    
    
      MASSOCHEICHI! - Doesn't sound right to me!
      MAKKAKOKO - That's way too many K's
      It should mass-achoose, 
      like the "mass" in "mass produce"
      but without "produce"
    

[https://youtu.be/JvUMV1N7eGM?t=160](https://youtu.be/JvUMV1N7eGM?t=160)

